# Get a handle on your Quick Change Tool Blocks



## toolznthings (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello All and Happy New Year !!!!

Not a original idea, but something I saw years ago that I think is a really good idea and have adapted it to all my quick change tool blocks/holders.  Thought I would pass it on for those who may not know about it.
You will need some all thread rod and plastic knobs with matching I.D. threads.
Mine came from McMaster-Carr. These tool blocks have 3/8-24 threads.
To save later aggravation I ran a die down the length of the all thread to clean up any burrs or damaged threads before cutting off the pieces I need.

Tool block with the original parts removed.





Cut a piece of all thread the length of the original set screw plus length for the ball threads. I usually add a little more per my preference.





New parts ready. I use a jam nut and thin washer above the knurled nut. I use a small drop of Loctite thread locker where the stud goes into the block and snug up the stud in soft jaws in the bench vise.

The old and the new....





On the lathe tool post. These are BXA size tool holders. Seldom drop a holder now !


----------



## Hopefuldave (Jan 5, 2016)

Neat mod that, another good one is a thrust bearing between the top nut and the toolpost, lets you apply a lot more hold-down force with less effort (assuming you have enough thread sticking out the top) and gives a stiffer feel / less chance of rotation under cutting forces.

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## 10K Pete (Jan 5, 2016)

Hopefuldave said:


> Neat mod that, another good one is a thrust bearing between the top nut and the toolpost, lets you apply a lot more hold-down force with less effort (assuming you have enough thread sticking out the top) and gives a stiffer feel / less chance of rotation under cutting forces.
> 
> Dave H. (the other one)



Hey that's a great idea! I've been cogitating on that issue recently.:wall:

Thanks,
Pete


----------

